# Hollowgram Cranks - Different Models?



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Are there different versions of Hollowgram cranks offered. Seems to me I saw an SL version mentioned and also an SI version offered. I'm talking road bikes but if someone knew of the mtn bike versions that would be a nice to know.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

There was the old Hollowgram, back then they didn't call the BB interface BB30 but SI, then for the 2008 model year, they replaced the Hollowgram by the Hollowgram SL. The SL has slightly revised arms with more material machined off from the inside, the arms are shorter after the pedal threads and there is a shaving around the arm mounting bolts. The bolts of the SL also use a bigger 10mm hex key and let you see through the spindle, the old ones were closed and used a smaller hex key. The SL is available in black or silver but the old non-SL was only available in silver.

As for road vs mtb, they have always been the same cranksets, the mtb version only use a wider spindle that have varied in length over the years and of course different spiders and chainrings. The arms are the same.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Dan. So if it says Si on it, it is the pre-2008?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, those with a SI on them are the old ones, up to 2007, like these:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

They only shave off a few grams performance is pretty much the same. Dan is that your old bike?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No, I just googled Hollowgram and fell on a cyclingnews.com pro bike feature, it was Luca Paolini's bike.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

all correct as stated here... more than just a few grams tho... si sl 580g... COMPLETE

si 660g.

the first figure is amazing when you consider the new da 7900 is ~660g for the crankset + 90g for the BB.


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

View attachment 185240


View attachment 185241



I think these are what you are looking for.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like SRAM Force BB30 crank is just as light (claimed) as the Si crank.
http://www.sram.com/node/72/brand/sram-road/src/series

I'm amazed that the Si cranks still command such a high price on the re-sale market. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Claimed is one thing... and is the stiffness as good on the Force? But with more BB30 options, the old SI may start to lose a bit of value. The Hollowgram SL is still the king of cranks though.

Another plus for the Hollowgrams, it's a modular crankset. It may not matter to most but you can change just the spider to convert it from Standard to Compact or even to SRM... On my mountain bike, I was able to customize the chainline and q-factor by mix and matching spindle sizes and different spider offsets.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Quality & performance is the main reason why SL crank still in high demand on second hand market, Cannondale invent the BB30 crank and I don't think other MFG can match it.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Another plus for the Hollowgrams, it's a modular crankset. It may not matter to most but you can change just the spider to convert it from Standard to Compact or even to SRM... On my mountain bike, I was able to customize the chainline and q-factor by mix and matching spindle sizes and different spider offsets.


Dan,

You can just go ahead and send all the ones that didn't work my way  

I'm trying to experiment with a 2x9 (29/40) on my 29'r and can't seem to get full range on both rings - even with gripshift. I think my spider is warped a bit or something.

-matt


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

mattmor said:


> Dan,
> 
> You can just go ahead and send all the ones that didn't work my way
> 
> ...


Matt, they all worked, I just tried to have a narrower stance and get the big ring closer to the center of the cassette. What spindle and spider are you using? I'll probably do more swapping this off-season as I will convert my Scalpel to a 1x10.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

ridebikes said:


> Looks like SRAM Force BB30 crank is just as light (claimed) as the Si crank.
> http://www.sram.com/node/72/brand/sram-road/src/series
> 
> I'm amazed that the Si cranks still command such a high price on the re-sale market. Maybe I'm missing something.


Presumeably you are talking about the SL and it is a top tier crank. I thought the price was crazy, after riding them I understood. People have to be buying them cause they were on back order when I ordered mine.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They are speced on more models for 2010 so the wait could be even longer now.


----------



## Hutch6447 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Cannondale si cranks*

The bottom bracket bearings in a caad6 withsi cranks are they just compressed into place Can anyone give me the answer?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

clean your bb30 shell. install 2 circlips that prevent the bearings moving inside the shell.

Use bb30 tool to press in the bearings on both sides, you can thread a headset tool to properly press them in, or I guess u can find... some other way...

you must grease or use a special loctite or anti-sieze on the bb30 bearings to ensure they do not seize in the shell. You then fit the specified number of spacers (3 for road) and the dust caps and tighten the crank bolts to the specified value.

job done.


----------

